# Patrick Swayze has died



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bet Demi Moore is sleeping with the lights on.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Ditto.. :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Patricks family are gutted , they wanted keith Floyd to do the catering ! :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

no one puts Swayze in the coroner's


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you think it's too early to ask Whoopie Goldberg if she's heard anything from Patrick :roll:


----------



## audido (Jul 18, 2009)

and kayne west interupted the funeral to say that michael jackson had one of the best funerals of all time !


----------

